# 8N clutch won't engage



## michael tillson (Jun 12, 2019)

on my daughters 8N, which i admit has been sitting for a while, the clutch doesn't seem to engage or disengage. if you start the engine, while in neutral, with the clutch depressed, you cannot shift it into gear. if you put it gear, and start the tractor (yes, i know it's dangerous!), the tractor will move, but depressing the clutch will not stop it.
does anyone have any ideas on how to free this up without resorting to actually breaking the tractor and replacing the clutch?


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Your Clutch is Stuck, 8Ns are known for this, when I had one , I'd jamb a stick between the steering wheel and depress the clutch to keep mine from sticking. Make sure your battery is good, start it in gear while up against a unmovable object like a tree or something with the clutch depressed , sometimes this will free it up. Otherwise you'll need to get at the clutch and free it up with a prybar. mallet or some such.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

As said, start it in gear then put it in 4th and drive it around in an open area. Then start STOMPING on the brakes. That will often free up the clutch.
Once they start sticking they will likely stick again so as Bertrrr said block the clutch down when you put it away. There are lots of ways to do that. Here's one I grabbed off the net.


----------

